# Lean Fuel Extreme Reviews



## Arnold (Nov 6, 2005)

*Lean Fuel Extreme???* 


*Real Customer Testimonials:* 


_"I have experienced all of the effects of your product. It is working better than any other product on the market. I have lost 5 1/2 pounds since I received your product. I look foward to my next order!"_
*- Travis * 


_"With every day life worries and work related stress, I packed 30 extra pounds in a year's time, it made me so sad and depressed and then I found Lean Fuel Extreme. I HAVE LOST 29LB AND 3.5 INCHES IN MY WAISTLINE! This is a wonderful product and it gives me tons of energy. I am a walking testimony!" _ 
*- Cecelia * 


_"I started taking your product on Monday and lost 7 pounds by Friday I would like to thank your company personally and say that I all ready ordered another bottle. I am so happy with the results because I tried everything with no success until now." _ 
*- Tricia * 


_"Awhile back I ordered your Diet Product. After three weeks I lost 19 lbs, and thereafter I lost another 20 lbs in a 6 week period. Thank you"_ 
*- Jason * 


_"I purchased 2 bottles of Lean Fuel Extreme and it is working really well. I have lost 17 pounds in 6 weeks." _ 
*- Tameka * 


_"Your product seems to work, I've lost weight without dieting!" _ 
*- Amy * 


_"Of all the diet products I've tried, natural and otherwise, there is nothing that comes even close. I can truly say Lean Fuel Extreme is my savior. I lost 23 pounds in 5 weeks!" _ 
*- Justin * 


_"In the first month I lost 17 pounds and 8 inches without really trying. By now my sister is ready to try them as well. Thank you"_ 
*- Amber *


----------



## Arnold (Feb 19, 2006)

Marc David's Review at JustAskMarc.com: http://www.justaskmarc.com/Nutritio...Weight_Loss/Lean_Fuel_Extreme_by_IronMagLabs/


----------



## Arnold (Apr 9, 2006)

Bodybuilding.com


----------



## Arnold (Jun 21, 2007)

_I lost about 6 pounds AND 4.2% body fat.

I will have my assessment done again in about 6 weeks and I'm really looking forward to it. LFE combined with a good diet and training/cardio plan really, really works. I love the feeling of increased energy without the jitters. I don't know exactly what the ingredient or ingredients are that make its effects worthwhile -- all I know is this is a serious product that does some serious damage.....TO YOUR FAT!!!

If you want a really great product, it is my recommendation that you give LFE a try. I think you'll be glad you did!_
*- Fitgirl70*


----------

